# Champagne Kits..



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows a company which makes champagne kits from champagne appellation? and do you know if they are any good?

My GF asked me to marry her last sunday and she wants me to make champagne for the wedding... Id really like to make the real thing.. 

I plan to use the second method Wade posted.. Seems easy enough... Plan to try a small batch of something else just to get the process down.. Got about 1.5 to 2 years so should be all set if I start within 3 months...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2010)

There is really only one kit and what they use as a base for the wine IMO isnt very good. Id never make that W.E. Millenium kit again and just buy a nice Sauv Blanc or Riesling whether it be kit or fresh juice and use that.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 7, 2010)

Sweet thank you wade.. I will do that... Ive wanted to made bubbly for awhile..


----------



## jdammer (Aug 8, 2010)

That's cool. I wouldn't mind trying to make that too. We don't drink much champagne but I imagine we would if I had 30 bottles on the the rack!


----------



## NSwiner (Aug 9, 2010)

I agree with Wade about the W.E. Millenium kit .I did a couple bottles of cranapple I made from bottled juice last month ,hoping they are good by Christmas .They ar bubbley now tempting to open one but I'm not . Wade when we tried a bottle of the WE kit last month I wasn't impressed so I added a little of the Pomegranate Island Mist kit to a glass and that was better . I'm thinking at Christmas time i will make a punch and add the sparkling wine to that instead of soda pop I would normally add .

Dirty dog if i was you I would sample some sparkling wines and see which ones you like ,then find out what grapes they are made with then make a kit using those grapes .


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 10, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Dirty dog if i was you I would sample some sparkling wines and see which ones you like ,then find out what grapes they are made with then make a kit using those grapes .



Thats a great idea.. Give me a reason to try more bubbly.. I love sparkling wine.. Something about the fizz..


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2010)

I have Sparkling Raspberry on tap right now and Crab apple again right after it. Both are awesome as I had the crab apple in there last year but have another 5 gallons ready to go when ever its empty.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 10, 2010)

that sounds yummy wade.. I am very interested in getting some sparkling wines going.. Its a goal to have some sparkling wines in my cellar (well my parents cellar) along with my other wine.. just trying to master one thing at a time...
Not that I have mastered wine but Im close.. haha


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2010)

Its really amazing what sparkling a wine can do. It can take an OK wine and just make it very nice and make a great wine superb. It made the Millenium kit ehhh and without sparkling it, it was just plain nasty!!!!!!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Aug 12, 2010)

well, i started a batch of welchs white today to us to play around with..

sg is 1082 acid is at .55.. going to up acid a bit...

I added one 11oz can of welchs white grape/raspberry to give it a slight rasp flavor and color.. figured why not.. its an experiment anyway..

its a 3 gallon batch.. see how much damage i can do haha...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2010)

Should be a good deal, just remember not to use sulfite when its done fermenting.


----------

